# An introverted esfj but not?



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

I'm a very self-doubting individual whose thoughts, feelings, opinions, change every five seconds!! D:>
Also, its hard to find information that's consistent about the functions and types. Between two different people, both very into, well versed into mbti will flat out disagree with each other. leaving me with no firm grounding and no real reference point or just something concrete! 
The fact that mbti is so abstract in nature, leaves me running in circles;; I already have enough trouble with concrete things! :frustrating:

*Sighs* Though, with that said;
From what I've read, I'd say i'm probably a high ne user. But I'd also say I wasn't Si inferior!
Although I suck at details, dealing with bodily care, retaining a net of former information/experiences etc; I'm not like the si inferior for that fact that I am a very sensual person. My body, and its sensations are heightened and effect me strongly. From my clothing, hair, hunger, thirst, even just the comfort/atmosphere of my environment, Effects my whole mood.
and although my Ne, if I have it, seems a bit dominating in my personality, its toned down a lot in comparison to the caged bird syndrome that jung described in psychological types?

Which has led me to believe I was a INxP????

*Deep breath*
And when it comes to fe ti vs fi te;
In every comparison of fe vs fi, I'm always repelled by Fi and drawn/agree more to Fe.
and in extreme cases, flat out dislike Fi. But, at the same time, I don't really relate with Ti very well...
For better or worse I go by my emotions....Well, more like other peoples emotions and needs, which effect my emotions so I make decisions/come to conclusions based on that. When it comes to my own feelings or wants/needs/thoughts, I just draw a blank half the time. I don't have a gut reaction that seems to be associated with Fi, but I don't have the detached nature of Ti????? 
And when it comes to Fe, I don't fit the general consensuses of needing to talk through emotions, or seeking advice? 
I'm very private emotionally and like to keep things light and on the surface. There is really a 0% chance i'd ever willingly go to you and tell you how i feel x,x
Though part of the reason is to not burden others, or a fear of being looked down on??? 
so maybe still Fe'ish?
So, that all leaves me with the feeling I could be an ESFJ????
Because, if I sorted the functions in order of what I believed is their dominance over my personality it would be, Ne, Fe, Si, Ti?

But... wait? I view myself as an introvert??? what now? D:>>>

IUNNO!! help me please!

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

Just peace of mind, free from hardships, having the freedom to express myself.
I do wish to be relieved of obligations and expectations.
hmm... Living in the country. Having a garden, animals, maybe goats and chickens? a dog?
I doubt i'll ever get married just based on the way I am, but I do love the idea of family.
But, I have my family now(My mom, dad, and sister), so I think i'd just be happy with that.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

Honestly, I don't think I've ever been at my finest. I could say, Myself, right now is the best version of me yet, but i'm still lacking a lot. And there are still things I've yet to overcome.
My own mental limits I place on myself.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

My intelligence... I've never excelled intellectually. When ever anything of the sort is brought up, or i'm forced to confront it, I get a deep feeling of shame and embarrassment...
When I had the take the test to get my learners permit, I obsessed about it until it was over with. My family members told me I was overdoing it afterwards, but didn't tell me during to not make me self-conscious(thank you family for waiting)

Its something that makes me erratic and try I to compensate for. As well as avoid.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

First and foremost, how do others feel about it? How would they feel about it if I did that? How would it effect them? How would it effect my, and everyone elses daily schedule?
Do I want to do it??? (I usually don't know, haha) Goes back to, what if they don't like it? What if i'm judged harshly for it? What if its a bad decision? 
*Proceeds to imagine unrealistic positive possibilities if I do it*
*then proceeds to imagine unrealistic negative possibilities*
How do I feel about that??? (don't know still)
What if people judge me harshly?????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
...
(Five years later)
WHAT IFFFFFFF?!?!?!!??!?!?!?!?!?!!? WHAT DOO???!?!?!?!?!?!
(Is this High ne and fe??? Or so I just have problems :blushed

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

Umm.... Like a group project or just a personal project???
In groups, like when I was in school, I was too nervous and self-doubting to do much, or let alone speak. I'd always just let those more inclined to lead.

and in personal projects, they are very unplanned, what ever happens happens, type of deals. I have tried to plan them more, and research before hand, but I can't retain the information very well, or even synthesize it well??? So, I always just wing it;;
well, its either wing it hope for the best, or follow instructions to the letter. But following the instructions makes me stressed, so I try to avoid that;;

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
...Uhhh. I guess when I was a kid, and would play pretend by myself. Making up stories and characters, and just acting them out? 
My memories are intact? xD (am I supposed to describe it to you??)
Ugh.. to much information and details and I don't feel like rambling aimlessly trying to sort it all out.... (just know I remember most of the stories I made up, if not all of them)

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

Hands on! But I like to watch and think about it before I try! and Memorization does not work at all;;; I suck.


9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
Ehhh, Not naturally? I've been raised to be clean and organized, and I can do it very well! (only with external items, not with information or thoughts)

I'm actually very scattered and forgetful.


10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
It floats around in my head as a maybe.
I do look for information that supports it, but I tend to over exert myself with reading/gathering too much information. And I can't synthesize it, or come to any conclusion with it??? So, the idea is always just a maybe. (dear lord) people telling kid me scary stories was torment because of this! D:


11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?


Making sure everyone is doing fine!!!
But, I feel over burdened by this and just want to worry about myself! (though I don't)


12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

I THINK!!!!!!!! I think and think and think and think, and all these unorganized thought float around erratically, bouncing off the walls and into each other, and more and more thoughts form and pass over and over and over, and I think, I want to say this, but then I can't because the pressure in the entrance to my throat is being clogged with the thoughts, and I can't sort them, or pick which one to start with, I don't know how to connect them all together??
And I say one word to find out these erratic thoughts are all connected with string, and as that one word falls from my lips, every other thought pulls violently getting lodged in my throat more to give up even saying it to free myself from its strain.

Both make me nervous;;
One on one is too personal and places a larger responsibility on me to respond and talk in the way that's expected. And also one on one makes people feel more secure to have deep subjective conversations which I despise! Please don't... x^x
I probably prefer groups! Lively, free of too much social burden, Light and airy!


13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I wanna know where i'm jumping first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 100%
and yes! I think so.


14) It’s Saturday. You’re at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

Watch my show. They should of called before hand, like a week before!
I'm not prepared or probably even dressed??? Like, what am I gonna where??? Hows my hair?? I'm not even emotionally hyped up to go???? I need time!


15) How do you act when you’re stressed out?
Lethargic, gloomy, dead. Lack of focus, sleep walking. Critical, negative, either obsessive or not caring. Stress eating.


16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

Emotional manipulation. Childishness, where they throw a fit for not getting their way;;
Controlling, domineering, not being considerate of others.


17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

...Uh. Not really! >U<;; I just listen most of the time!


18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

My own needs and direction in life. Personal chores like doing my laundry or cleaning my room;; (how childish xD)


19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

UGHHH!!!! 

"Shes the nicest human being you'll ever meet"
LIKE CHILL DUDE!??!?!?! I can't live up to that and it places way to much pressure on me with my interactions with the person your spouting that too! STOPPPPP

Its wrong because they base it off of my external persona! They don't see the internal hesitance in some of my actions or words, nor do they see my hyper critical, judgmental hateful side.
I'm not a saint!



20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? 
Going for a walk by myself in the woods! Bringing a backpack full of a notebook, pencils, water, and a snack! maybe even a camera!


thank you for your help and sharing your thoughts if you do, and also for reading all this!
>///< sorry for typos and spelling! I tried checking, but I might have missed something!


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

?(???)? I might be an infp;;


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

dandelion hearth said:


> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> 
> I'm a very self-doubting individual whose thoughts, feelings, opinions, change every five seconds!! D:>
> Also, its hard to find information that's consistent about the functions and types. Between two different people, both very into, well versed into mbti will flat out disagree with each other. leaving me with no firm grounding and no real reference point or just something concrete! This is true. It's frustrating.
> ...


ESFJ. There are plenty of ESFJs who'd said they had grown up shy / quiet and have even described themselves as introverts. Examples: Emma Watson, Taylor Swift and Melissa Benoist. My mother is very likely an ESFJ, and apparently she barely talked as a child.


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

@Flower Hat

Ahhh! thank you so much! :lovekitty:

I've been running around in a circle for the past two months always ending up at esfj, but I didn't have confidence in it! 
;U;


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

I would encourage you to make a new questionnaire at some point. It's clear that you were in an anxious mood when writing it, and you show signs of social anxiety. 

The "Ne" you describe sounds to me more like anxious worrying than anything else. 

I think you're an IxFx type.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

dandelion hearth said:


> Ahhh! thank you so much! :lovekitty:


You're welcome.



> I've been running around in a circle for the past two months always ending up at esfj, but I didn't have confidence in it!
> ;U;


Is there a reason why you've been reluctant to type as ESFJ? I'm sure one the reasons is because ESFJs have somehow fallen victim to negative stereotypes, such as being gossipy, shallow, clingy or overly involved in others' business, but is the anything else that's holding you back from it?


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> I would encourage you to make a new questionnaire at some point. It's clear that you were in an anxious mood when writing it, and you show signs of social anxiety.


Oh no! Its a little nerve wracking that its that obvious! x.x I do suffer from social anxiety, but I wasn't actually anxious when I was filling out the questionnaire!

>///< In the future sometime i'll try and fill out another! 



Flower Hat said:


> Is there a reason why you've been reluctant to type as ESFJ? I'm sure one the reasons is because ESFJs have somehow fallen victim to negative stereotypes, such as being gossipy, shallow, clingy or overly involved in others' business, but is the anything else that's holding you back from it?


Yes, that.
Bossy, domineering, directive gossips. Yikes. 

Like I said above, Fe needing to share and talk out emotions.
Lacking grounding of Si. Every life changing decision I've ever made has been put off until the very last minute, and then just jumping in head first impulsively without any prior research or thoughts taken into consideration. The bad thing is I spent that whole time checking multiple angles, researching and thinking my head off to make that decision! Just none of it is ever used properly, or for the intended purpose. Would an esfj really be that scattered and unreliable? 
then more stereotypically, social grace :mellow:


I do also find Fe burdensome and the more I’m forced to use it, I become stressed and numb.
I still try and keep it up if I have to, but I don’t have anything left in me to give. I don’t react in the way I should. I disappoint others, and feel guilty so I isolate myself until I can re-center myself.
which might just be an unbalanced fe-ti polarization? Some sad, sad Ti gripping...

Also, I'm actually very sensitive to strong displays of emotions? It overwhelming and makes me feel invaded, causing me to withdraw into myself to escape and regain my internal comfort.
Fe connects and interacts externally with emotion, doesn't it? So it sets off a red flag in my head.
It just seems more Fi-te to me? But I could be wrong?

Another reference to the questionnaire; of not relating or liking Fi descriptions.
Although that is true, I do relate with Fi creative in socionics, but that's a different system 

....
Dunno, I do also relate with Jung's definition of introversion as well as the general social definition.
But I don't know if it could be related with being a enneagram 6? Considering they doubt the external world as well as themselves... Though I don't want to use that as an excuse;; It would feel like putting a band aid over a gaping wound.

I'm sure there's more, but i'm drawing a blank;; :frustrating:


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

dandelion hearth said:


> Also, I'm actually very sensitive to strong displays of emotions? It overwhelming and makes me feel invaded, causing me to withdraw into myself to escape and regain my internal comfort.
> Fe connects and interacts externally with emotion, doesn't it? So it sets off a red flag in my head.
> It just seems more Fi-te to me? But I could be wrong?


Ah! Something else about this!

I actually have an infj mom, and she also makes me question the presence/placement of fe.
What I mean is that, when I make a decision, or come to a conclusion, although rare and few, that's it.
I feel confident and justified in that decision. While my mom, who is more self confident and quick to conclusions as well as very opinionated, will pace back and forth worrying if she did the right thing or not and go to everyone telling them of the circumstances and ask if she was right or wrong. Seeking external clarification in a very Fe way? and without that clarification she will feel bad about herself and the action she made.
While i'm much more self-doubting, I don't feel the need to do this. 
And I actually would find it invasive if someone tried to tell me they thought it was right or wrong??
Lacking that need for external clarification might mean my Ji is stronger than my je?

x.x sorry i'm all over the place here;; That might be it! :blushed:


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

HERE I DID IT! *Deep breath* I rambled in the first one! Forgive me! :blushed:














*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy? *

No, i'm not. I haven't done research in that area, but i'd be more concerned with if its healthier to be a herbivore or a omnivore? 
I've heard second hand information that a study was done and the vegans and vegetarians were actually less healthy than the people who ate balances meals of meats and fruits and veggies. 
The vegans vegetarians even being more prone to heart attacks and heart disease?? 
But, I don't know if a large portion of these vegans/vegetarians were eating a lot of junk food or not?? 
Plus, I've found that you can find two different studies on the same thing with different results. so... It might not even be reliable. 
AND even if I did decide to be a vegan or vegetarian in the future, I wouldn't be morally upright and rigid.

If I went over to someones house for dinner and they cooked meat or something with animal products, I'd still eat it happily.
Its already been bought and paid for so not eating it would be more disrespectful (and morally wrong for me)
to the person who made it with good intentions, and to the animals that died for it.
Its like buying a fur blanket at a thrift store. The animal has sadly already passed, and the company has already been paid. I'd want that blanket used rather than wasted.

But with that said, the fur industry is a bit more of a touchy subject for me. Considering there are a lot more things to make clothes and blankets out of. But If there was a situation where it was necessary then i'd be okay with it. 
And I know some people are against the wool situation and say that the sheep have been bred/genetically altered to rely on humans to sheer them, and that its wrong, (same with chickens and their egg production)
But considering they need to be sheered one way or another at this point, you mind as well use it.
But again, this is all second hand information i'm working with here.

One of my main problems with a lot of arguments like these, is I feel they don't confront the long term issue?
Even professional animal breeders will tell you not to buy from backyard breeders, and give excuses of the animals being bred in bad conditions and often having health problems, ending up in shelters or on the streets. 
but, those animals still exist whether you buy them or not? they still need to be taken responsibility for? And the breeders don't even have a right to talk about animal welfare considering they are adding to the problem of the over population of domesticated animals as well. Giving those said, strays and sheltered animals less of a chance to be saved.
Millions are killed everyday, and yet they have the nerve to continue breeding these poor animals? And then the people against spay and neutering???:sad:

Ehehe, a light question just in time to save my soul from negetive judgement!
My room is usually messy;;

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner. *

Open, caring and empathetic. Someone who would takes in strays without a second thought. 
Someone who has a affinity for nature.

They honestly just have to be kind.
I do have a thing for any kind of craft?
If you have a craft, for some reason it makes me doki-doki~!

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about. *

Whatever is happening in that moment. whether its something I read, saw, or did.
Or what I plan to do? What I'm going to say as well!

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do. *

Anything that involves self-expression!! I love being outdoors as well! 
Being around plants, animals, and bugs! 

I like things that exert energy externally in someway, because I get stirr crazy;;

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them. *

No... x.x
Yeah, but only for the challenge and fun. If people start getting angry I don't want to be apart of it.
To own a hobby farm! Please!

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?* 

Two of them are very introverted by definition! They are just happy working away in their heads. Both are also very intelligent and into ancient history, genetics, comparative religions, occult studies, astrology, etc. 
Like, well versed in a ton of stuff. Mostly abstract things though!
Ones more into themselves/introverted than the other. talks very softly. goes on long diversions and clarifications to the point of forgetting what they were saying. They also like computers and cars. 
More of a strong thinker. Can be critical and attacking.

The other is very open, warm and social! More easily expresses them self than the other.
Also likes cars, but doesn't care about the technical side. Likes watching street racing and people running from cops xD
interested in crafts, and decorating, also home projects.
An idealist and a doer at the same time. Very stylish! 
Both would fight you if it came to it and more than likely win. 

The third one is very bubbly! Loves people, wants to spend 24/7 with someone.
Gets sad if left alone D:> Also a little anxious!
Loves to travel, and is interested in languages and other cultures! Also very smart!
Doesn't like abstract things at all! Don't talk about it to them or they will get mad.
Assertive! Will tell you flat out they don't care. Will also correct and direct your behavior and tell you if they think your wrong. VERY independant! 
Likes video games, and anime! 

Ahhh.. well... the two introverts, I'll chill with them and watch tv. 
They also like nature as much as me, though the second one I mentioned is less active, as well as the third one! They don't like getting sweaty;; 
so usually just driving up and looking at old houses or going into a small town? window shopping at antique stores?? Mini golf?

The third one i'll watch anime or play video games with!
all of them like to tell me about their hobbies! Cute!

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
Yeah D:>
I don't really express myself honestly out of fear of being rejected.
Hold myself with tight-reins!

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself? *

Sorta? Maybe not? I don't like being looked at to closely... 

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

Whats bdsm? o.o ??
But, no to the second one. I'm a prude. No judgment though if that's your thing! 

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

No, I like to stay in the background! Nopeee

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

To an extent? It can get excessive.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation. *

...Well, iunno. I think the wall thing is in relation to trump, right? *Shrug*
And I disagree with narrowing your vision like the second one.
I believe in the rights of the individual. 
And when people get tunnel vision only focusing on one group, they start to trample over the rights of others in the name of justice.
The saying, "Don't be good for something, simply be good" comes to mind.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

I say AWWWWW! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHH???!?!?! WHATT???? Reallly???? YAYYY!!!!! etc etc
I sound like a broken record! Also nod a lottttttt
less smiling unless it is initiated. also depends on the persons level of excitement!

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

???????????????????????????????? WHYYYYY???????????? OMG D:>

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

If they are not gross and hyper sexualized, then yes. I'm a hopeless romantic! 

*Question six. Physics?*

eh.

*Question seven. Farts? *

"Everyone talks shit sometimes." - My mom (the humor queen)

Its fine if someone else does it, but I'd die of embarassment.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

I believe in it, but.... Unless its something fun and engaging i'm not gonna do it.
If it doesn't have some kind of end goal other than just being fit, I can't really do it.
Plus, schedules are hard....

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

I don't like being looked at too closely and would feel very embarrassed! No!
*sigh* man.... I want peace, but..... I really don't know, i'd have to really think about it. And it would have to be more specific.

*edit
EXPOSE CORRUPTION! 
I started thinking of those nuns that killed/murdered all those children and shit! EXPOSE THAT ShIT! 

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent *

Yes..... the question numbers didn't make sense? but i'm not sure whats that about? Is that it? 
I thought something was wrong with this questionnaire and went looking on the board to see if it was changed or what? But it was the same for them, so? Thank you for asking because it bugged me and didn't know if it was intentional or not 

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *

The little questionnaires i'd do on deviantart when I was 13! cute cute~<3

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*

NEVER~!!!! > *evil laughing*


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

That is a lot to read! >,<;;;

For anyone reading all this, bless your soul! 
May you get everything you've ever wanted or need in this life~


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

dandelion hearth said:


> *Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy? *
> 
> No, i'm not. I haven't done research in that area, but i'd be more concerned with if its healthier to be a herbivore or a omnivore?


I feel like I need to clarify the reason for wanting to know if its healthy or not. 
because it has to be sustainable.
If its not sustainable then the whole thing is just a pipe dream.

Also, with out importation, its already a pipe dream in frigid conditions.


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

dandelion hearth said:


> *Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
> 
> I believe in it, but.... Unless its something fun and engaging i'm not gonna do it.
> If it doesn't have some kind of end goal other than just being fit, I can't really do it.
> Plus, schedules are hard....


More to add! I'm sorry!

I actually have a folder with pages of fitness resources in my closet. I had made the notes due to not liking my current physical restraints, but haven't got around to using them;;
A part of the problem is as long as i'm not confronted with the issue it doesn't occur to me?
Its only in the moment do I become frustrated do to lack of ability, but later its irrelevant?


I have a ton of notes and books, even junk. A cardboard box in my closet full of newspaper, toilet paper rolls and other what nots in case I want to use it for an art project. Which ive only used twice? and I didn't even finish the projects?

If i think it might be useful someday, I hoard it. I'm a big hoarder! A useful hoarder though! xD
(Drives my mom crazy)

as long as I don't think of anything else, I'mma go chill.
*waves* 

Sorry again for spamming, I wanted to say more yesterday, but was to tired. (I got a lot of energy at the moment;;; better use it while its here and articulate! xD)


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

dandelion hearth said:


> *Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy? *
> 
> No, i'm not. I haven't done research in that area, but i'd be more concerned with if its healthier to be a herbivore or a omnivore?
> I've heard second hand information that a study was done and the vegans and vegetarians were actually less healthy than the people who ate balances meals of meats and fruits and veggies.
> ...


My best guess from this is ISFP. INFP is possible as well.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

dandelion hearth said:


> Oh no! Its a little nerve wracking that its that obvious! x.x *I do suffer from social anxiety*, but I wasn't actually anxious when I was filling out the questionnaire!


Really? If you'd pointed that out before, I'm sorry if I'd missed it. I can see how social anxiety can make an extrovert seem more superficially introverted, but I also think that a lot of your supposed "Fe" could easily have been your anxiety acting up and making you more concerned about how others feel about you and how they respond to you. I'll look at your questionnaire again.



> Like I said above, Fe needing to share and talk out emotions.


Some Fe users do bottle their feelings up, especially IXFJs and IXTPs, but they do feel better when they get their feelings out.



> Lacking grounding of Si. Every life changing decision I've ever made has been put off until the very last minute, and then just jumping in head first impulsively without any prior research or thoughts taken into consideration. The bad thing is I spent that whole time checking multiple angles, researching and thinking my head off to make that decision! Just none of it is ever used properly, or for the intended purpose. Would an esfj really be that scattered and unreliable?
> then more stereotypically, social grace :mellow:


Some of this sounds Pe. Some sounds like general Ne (any position). An ESFJ can be _scattered_ and _unreliable_, as you'd put it, but the way you described your decision-making process sounds like Pe. It's interesting, because in your questionnaire your Ne seemed entirely negative and uncontrollable, like low Ne.



> I do also find Fe burdensome and the more I’m forced to use it, I become stressed and numb.
> I still try and keep it up if I have to, but I don’t have anything left in me to give. I don’t react in the way I should. I disappoint others, and feel guilty so I isolate myself until I can re-center myself.
> which might just be an unbalanced fe-ti polarization? Some sad, sad Ti gripping...


_Could_ be a Ti grip. I'm not sure.



> Also, I'm actually very sensitive to strong displays of emotions? It overwhelming and makes me feel invaded, causing me to withdraw into myself to escape and regain my internal comfort.
> Fe connects and interacts externally with emotion, doesn't it? So it sets off a red flag in my head.
> It just seems more Fi-te to me? But I could be wrong?


This actually seems more Ti-Fe to me. You see a lot of inferior Se types talk about how they're sensitive to too much sensory input and how they're overwhelmed by loud noises, bright lights etc., and your attitude towards Fe seems like this.

Doesn't rule out Fi-Te, though.



> Another reference to the questionnaire; of not relating or liking Fi descriptions.
> Although that is true, I do relate with Fi creative in socionics, but that's a different system


Socionics is not an entirely different system. It's based on Jung's theory, just like the Myers-Briggs test is, but takes cognitive functions into account (which Myers didn't do in her test). Personally, I think Socionics is pretty similar to how people interpret Jung's functions today.



> Dunno, I do also relate with Jung's definition of introversion as well as the general social definition.


So do I, although I relate better to Socionics' definition of extroversion, about needing external stimulation and focusing on the external.

It seems your problem is the same as mine - we're mixing too many theories and it's confusing, because based on different theories you're going to get a different result. Right?



> But I don't know if it could be related with being a enneagram 6? Considering they doubt the external world as well as themselves... Though I don't want to use that as an excuse;; It would feel like putting a band aid over a gaping wound.


You definitely seem like an Enneatype 6, but are you certain that you don't tend to test as a 6 on account of your anxiety?


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

dandelion hearth said:


> *Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy? *
> 
> No, i'm not. I haven't done research in that area, but i'd be more concerned with if its healthier to be a herbivore or a omnivore?
> I've heard second hand information that a study was done and the vegans and vegetarians were actually less healthy than the people who ate balances meals of meats and fruits and veggies.
> ...


You showed a lot more evidence for Fi-Te in this interview, even though you're very expressive like an Fe type. You also seem to think concretely, so if you _are_ an FP, you're probably an SFP. However, I don't think SFJ is entirely out of the question.

By letters, I'd say you're pretty solidly an ISFP. By functions, you're tougher to figure out.


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi! @UnicornRainbowLove and @Flower Hat

Thank you so much for taking the time and sharing your thoughts!
uffer:
There are some things I want to expand upon, as well as just properly reply! 
Which is hopefully sooner than later, but bear with me!
Its just Life hasn't given me much time for it;;;



Flower Hat said:


> Really? If you'd pointed that out before, I'm sorry if I'd missed it.


I hadn't! I'm Sorry! It didn't occur to me to mention it beforehand. o^o



Flower Hat said:


> You definitely seem like an Enneatype 6, but are you certain that you don't tend to test as a 6 on account of your anxiety?





UnicornRainbowLove said:


> you're very high in agreeableness and therefore most likely a feeler. Being a type 6 (*if that's true*) also plays a part here.


I share the skepticism here haha! 
To be perfectly honest, and I don't know if this might be strange? But I don't believe I've scored enneagram 6 on a test before? I score quite high in it, but never as a core type;;
I typically test as 5 and 9? 

The only contenders would probably be 6 and 9 though;; :bored:


(Thank you again!)


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

dandelion hearth said:


> I share the skepticism here haha!
> To be perfectly honest, and I don't know if this might be strange? But I don't believe I've scored enneagram 6 on a test before? I score quite high in it, but never as a core type;;
> I typically test as 5 and 9?
> 
> ...


I wish I had a better understanding of the enneagram, but I would guess that you're a type 9 because you don't seem to be so oriented toward changing yourself and what doesn't work for you. You sort of just accept it as how things are. 
Type 9s are easygoing and shy away from problems - both those right now and those systematic ones that the future suggests will come - which is what they have to learn to change by becoming more like a type 3. Type 3s don't accept mediocrity and problems like type 9s do. Instead they constantly work to better their lives and status.


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> I wish I had a better understanding of the enneagram, but I would guess that you're a type 9 because you don't seem to be so oriented toward changing yourself and what doesn't work for you. You sort of just accept it as how things are.
> Type 9s are easygoing and shy away from problems - both those right now and those systematic ones that the future suggests will come - which is what they have to learn to change by becoming more like a type 3. Type 3s don't accept mediocrity and problems like type 9s do. Instead they constantly work to better their lives and status.


**WARNING** *Rambling* 


I can't really argue with that;;

But, rather than necessarily accepting things/situations blindly and therefore not trying,
Its more of a lack of ability to sort through information myself? I'm just flat out ambivalent.
I don't have gut reactions, or strong feelings, to help me along?
I mean, It definitely is a blind acceptance of information and of situations. don't get me wrong.
which tends to lead to a lot of contradictory things setting beside each other. 
And for what ever reason I struggle a lot with figuring out, which contradictory thing is wrong, and which is right?
I start to think maybe there is just information missing? And If I can figure out whats missing, 
then those contradictory things might both be right in someway? They might even be connected?

Its not that I don't want or try to change myself or things. 
My way of doing so is to become very stubborn, actually haha.

People in my life are so strong willed and opinionated... It makes me feel overwhelmed and lacking.
I'm really effected by others, and I know that. Feeling weak against stronger forces.
But, I withdraw and push them away if they do try and control me..
And will even refuse to do something just because they suggested it to me. :bored: 

I want to be independent and I want to take control of my life, But due to not being able to come to conclusions i struggle with doing so meaningfully.
Which is again, why I end up being flat out impulsive.

Its like, I got nothing going on, but I don't accept guidance either. 
Because I want to make my choices, and I want to do something for myself.
I don't want to get stuck living someone elses life;; Just I don't know what my life is either.
My flat out lack of ability to plan ahead is worrisome. 



I'm not too well versed in enneagram myself;;; I don't really relate with the anger of nines? but then again they are said to reject there centers >///<;
I'd probably be an unhealthy nine, though;;


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

Bear with me, omg.

I actually think i'm more than likely an esfp or isfj.
Yes, they are entirely different functionally! >u<;;;
Its based purely on the fact that I believe i'm a dominant perceiver and more than likely sensing; x.x 
:woof:
Whether that's a valid reason or not might be questionable;;


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

dandelion hearth said:


> Bear with me, omg.
> 
> I actually think i'm more than likely an esfp or isfj.
> Yes, they are entirely different functionally! >u<;;;
> ...


I quite like the way you're working to discover your type. Very methodical, since you've decided that you're predominantly a perceiving type, and that you have a preference for Sensing over Intuition and Feeling over Thinking. Good luck to you!

If you need any more help, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

Flower Hat said:


> I quite like the way you're working to discover your type. Very methodical, since you've decided that you're predominantly a perceiving type, and that you have a preference for Sensing over Intuition and Feeling over Thinking. Good luck to you!
> 
> If you need any more help, feel free to ask me.


idijodfjios! Thank you! 

Everyone on here is so nice, kind and helpful! :hug:
I really appreciate the offer! 

The past couple days I've been thinking a lot about it, and the type itself, although having everything concrete would be nice, isn't the end goal in the first place. And that, even with all this contradictory information floating in my head, I'm still seeing and discovering aspects of myself through typology and through these fragmented ideas.
regardless if I ever come to a conclusion or not, Its still really encouraging! And eye opening! ^U^
typing all this on here, and hearing these outside opinions, has also really helped me get a better idea of myself!
Thank you again!!!! (for the thousandth time) :kitteh:

Also, i'm sorry! Because I know i'm horrible at replying and interacting! >///<;;;
Hopefully I haven't done anything overtly rude!


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

dandelion hearth said:


> idijodfjios! Thank you!
> 
> Everyone on here is so nice, kind and helpful! :hug:
> I really appreciate the offer!
> ...


Oh, you're welcome. You really do love those smilies, don't you? :tongue:



> Also, i'm sorry! Because I know i'm horrible at replying and interacting! >///<;;;
> Hopefully I haven't done anything overtly rude!


Oh, no, you haven't come across as rude at all. Not "horrible" at interacting in the least. At least, not based on _my_ experience with you. In fact, you seem rather sweet. Never rude. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

dandelion hearth said:


> Hopefully I haven't done anything overtly rude!


Girl, chill xD How come you're so afraid of inadvertently say something rude or make others think something negative of you? Do you think it's likely that you come across that way?


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

Flower Hat said:


> Oh, you're welcome. You really do love those smilies, don't you? :tongue:


What? I don't know what on earth your talking about? I've never used any such things in my life.
Absolutely ridiculous.
Excuse me for just one second, please.

...
...
...

*Digs into my pockets and throws away the evidence into a conveniently placed forest.* 
~~WHOOSh~~:ninja::angry::laughing::happy::frustrating::crying::sad:

...
... 
Uh, As I was saying.



UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Girl, chill xD How come you're so afraid of inadvertently say something rude or make others think something negative of you? Do you think it's likely that you come across that way?


Yesssssssssssss~
Because I haven't really responded properly to either of you and when I do its very self-centered! <- even this sorta is! 

*slaps cheeks* 
But maybe it wasn't as bad as I was thinking? x^x;;


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

dandelion hearth said:


> Yesssssssssssss~
> Because I haven't really responded properly to either of you and when I do its very self-centered! <- even this sorta is!
> 
> *slaps cheeks*
> But maybe it wasn't as bad as I was thinking? x^x;;


Hehe, you know, a common treatment of people with social anxiety is to teach them to simply look objectively at others. Anxious people are so occupied with their fears of what others think and how they will react that they forget to even look to notice what people are actually feeling. Usually - they don't really think much and are preoccupied with their own mundane problems to even notice.
When you look at my and Flower Hat's responses, does it seem like we're bothered by your behaviour? I know this is communication over text so you can't see our faces, but still I sincerely doubt any of us show any objective signs of feeling that our efforts here have been betrayed by your deflecting answers. 

You come across as being very sweet, amiable and have it as an imperative to be non-assertive and establish rapport with smilies and politeness. I would have enjoyed talking to you and found it cute that you deflect the truth with humour to keep up the good mood. There is some good interpersonal intelligence there. However, you're just not very good at looking at yourself and make a change. I know that's hard for you, so I'm not irritated or find that you're rude. I'm just seeing someone struggling with the answers, and that's not rude at all. In time you'll learn to break down your own defense mechanisms - and maybe even be a bit rude sometimes just for the fun of it


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> I sincerely doubt any of us show any objective signs of feeling that our efforts here have been betrayed by your deflecting answers.


^^^^^^^^ Yes, that! I was actually worried about that specifically! >,<;;




UnicornRainbowLove said:


> and maybe even be a bit rude sometimes just for the fun of it


Ahh, about that... 
I have partaken in my fair share of plain rudeness and argumentation for the heck of it in the past. Heh;; 
But that was a very strange period in my life...
Very obnoxious, scattered, and outgoing. maybe not necessarily conceited, but confident and knew no shame whats so ever at all. 
People even told me I had a "Strong personality" ....Whaa??? Me??? Never! :shocked:















Please enjoy these lovely art works from That moment in time. Where there was little to no filtering for other peoples sensitivities (yikes)
it was all in good humor back then, and I was only fourteen, but it just seem more concerning now than anything else! OuO;;
:do_not_feed_the_tro
My backbone fell out and slithered away like a snake >U< 
It might even be an overcompensation?
*shrugs*



I'm also intentionally ignoring everything else you said because it's embarrassing and I have no reply! 
Plus, I feel very illiterate right now;; omg. 
*runs off into the distance*


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

@dandelion hearth That's ok. I hope you'll find some answers in time 

Those pictures may be appreciated in the ENTP forum, btw.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

I'll be more honest, I don't think you could be a more obvious ISFJ if you tried. ^^;


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

dandelion hearth said:


> HERE I DID IT! *Deep breath* I rambled in the first one! Forgive me! :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm not very good at typing, not sure about myself, althought I have the same problem as your thread name "-" . So, just wanted to ask you maybe you remember where you found these questions? I remember I saw them somewhere, but can't recall where. I will be gratefull.


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

@Agniete

Hiya friend! 

I wish I could be more helpful, but to be honest I just stole it from another type me thread someone else had made! 

Okay, I googled it and found the source!! YAY!  
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1048418-i-will-type-you.html

Here ya' are! I wish you luck with your self-discovery!


----------



## Spirit of Breath (Jun 13, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> I'll be more honest, I don't think you could be a more obvious ISFJ if you tried. ^^;


Haha! Fair enough! xD


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

@dandelion hearth thankyou, how stupid, I actually could have done the same. Well, I'm gratefull, and I wish you luck too.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

@dandelion hearth thankyou, how stupid, I actually could have done the same. Well, I'm gratefull, and I wish you luck too.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

dandelion hearth said:


> @Agniete
> 
> Hiya friend!
> 
> ...


Omg, why didn't I thought about that! Thankyou, and good look for you too.


----------



## jushii (Aug 7, 2017)

dandelion hearth said:


> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> 
> I'm a very self-doubting individual whose thoughts, feelings, opinions, change every five seconds!! D:>
> Also, its hard to find information that's consistent about the functions and types. Between two different people, both very into, well versed into mbti will flat out disagree with each other. leaving me with no firm grounding and no real reference point or just something concrete!
> ...


I just skimmed your post quickly and I think you're ISFP. ISFPs that I know have also a very developed Ne. Whoever said ESFJ, the OP doesn't fit the bill. Too scattered, unorganized, unplanned (no offense OP :tongue to be ESFJ. This also cancels out my second guess of ISFJ as they are more organized than how you have described yourself. You're most likely an introvert, feeling and perceiving. 

Hope I didn't offend by skimming through your post and good luck !


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Personally I think that ESFJ’s can be introvert’s because mbti is about cognitive functions so ESFJ have super strong Fe but, in conclusion ESFJ’s can be introverts but they can also seem like introvert’s but just be shy or quiet


----------

